# Waking me up every night



## Thistle (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I've got a six year old golden retriever (she's a shelter dog, so age/ breed is approximate only) that I've had for two years now. I've never owned a dog before so I'm still learning about how they act and why.

For the past two weeks my dog has started getting me up in the middle of the night to be let out, often multiple times in one night. This happens every night and is totally new behavior for her, typically she can go the entire night just fine. I've started watching her when she goes outside to see why she's doing this and her behavior while outside is really odd. Typically she goes down the stairs (I have an elevated deck), does her business, and comes right back inside. She's not very fond of being outdoors. But at night, she's going and laying down on the far end of the deck and staying there. When I open the door she either comes back in or runs down the stairs, pees, and then comes back in. She acts really relieved to be let back in, but she'll also stay out there for as long as I'll let her, so if I fall asleep again she'll be out there until morning - I try not to leave her out because there's nothing out there for her and she'll start barking at some point. She seems agitated when I let her out and once she wakes me up once, she'll keep waking me up over and over until morning.

I've tried varying how much water I leave in her bowl, wondering if she's drinking too much at night or if she's drinking all of it and going outside to find more - that didn't make a difference. 

My parents were giving her a treat every time she came inside (they don't have a fenced in yard and wanted to make sure she came right back when they let her out) while they were babysitting her for two weeks at the start of this month, so I'm not sure if she's trying to get more treats or not. I don't give her one when she wakes me in the middle of the night because I'm too sleepy to go stumbling down to the kitchen, so I would think she'd catch on by now that she doesn't get treats for coming inside at night.

I'm reluctant to simply not let her out, because what if she really does need to go outside to avoid an accident? I did wind up telling her very firmly "NO" on the third time she woke me up last night, but I heard her moving around the room the entire time, like she couldn't settle down.

I really don't know what's going on with her or how to make her quit it. I'd like to be able to sleep the whole night through again.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd just have her kidneys checked and maybe have an all around checkup to make sure all systems are go. It could be something is bothering her or she may have an infection that's making her uncomfortable.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bladder infection maybe?No advice but Prayers going out.I'd still take her to a vet for a check up


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suspect a urinary tract infection. Take her to the vet to rule it or any other health issues out or get the treatment she needs (antibiotics are normally given for a uti).


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. I would have her checked out by a vet to rule out any health problems first.

My dachshund wakes me up every night and with him the problem is, he wants to chase bunnies out of the yard. A couple of times I ignored him and on those occasions he had an upset stomach. So, since I never know what his problem is anymore, lol. I just get up, let him out, stay out with him till he does his business and making sure he does not have any other issues, besides bunny hunting. Usually, my two big boys will get up then also and I know they are getting up to pee. At least, it is not a waste of my time then getting up. 

But, I would have the vet check her out.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright, I'll schedule a vet appointment then. The cats are due for rabies shots anyway, I can just load everyone up and take the whole zoo in at once.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My thoughts too. 



Capt Jack said:


> Bladder infection maybe?No advice but Prayers going out.I'd still take her to a vet for a check up


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Along with what everyone else said, but also, it could be she gets hot inside too. That may be why she wants to stay out when you let her out.

Bo gets really hot at night in the house. That is also why he won't sleep on my bed (when I let him). He is very polite. He sleeps on my bed until he thinks I'm asleep, then he slowly gets off the bed.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 22, 2012)

photoweborama said:


> Along with what everyone else said, but also, it could be she gets hot inside too. That may be why she wants to stay out when you let her out.
> 
> Bo gets really hot at night in the house. That is also why he won't sleep on my bed (when I let him). He is very polite. He sleeps on my bed until he thinks I'm asleep, then he slowly gets off the bed.


Awww! I don't let my girl sleep on the bed... the cats would just get way too jealous. I've been teaching her to sit with me on the bed (she was resting her head in my lap last while I was reading last night, it was so sweet) but when I'm asleep she has to stay on her own bed so the cats don't feel neglected and start ripping up my sofas in retaliation or something.

I didn't consider she might be getting too hot, I do keep my house warm at night. I'll try keeping a fan on and see what that does. If it doesn't help, she's got an appointment scheduled for next week. The vet wants... a sample... between that and having to get psychopath kitty into a carrier, I'm dreading it.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Bo does not sleep on my bed either. He is at 103 pounds. There is little room left for me!!! But every now an them I feel sentimental and mushy and spread out a sheet and try to have him sleep on the bed.








[/IMG]


----------

